# Photos - July 09 2009



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Nannobrycon eques - mid-water schooling fish. I have around 180 of them in my 125. They will school together like a line from one end of the tank to the other. Quite unique. Some has a small red batch on the bottom half of the tail.










Nannostomus sp. red pencil - other trade name of them = coral red pencil. The males are really red. I have 1 male here is so red that you won't even see the black stripes.










Corydoras algodon - big... around 2", quite unique pattern on them.










Corydoras fowleri - a bit smaller than the algodon. Same kind of pattern. I can't tell the differences. Perhaps the different color of the shape of the body.










Corydoras skunk










Corydoras agassizii










Corydoras reticulatus










Marble hatchet - I have 150 of these with the eques and corydoras skunt and agassizii in my 125 gallon tank. They occupy the top of the tank, the eques are in the middle, and the corydoras on the bottom. It is quite a good combo.










Peacock bass - tucunare



















L190 pleco with the L199 - I love this photo. It gives you the size different of how big my L190 is. The L199 is about 3".










L330 watermelon - this one has the least spot.










L85 - this is one of 4 gold nugget pleco. This one is quite unique that it doesn't have any yellow seam at all on tail and dorsal.










Lastly, a photo of the 7" tigrinus. It is so hard to take a photo of this guy. Never comes out with light. Always hiding at the back of the tank.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Some awesome photos there Charles.

Question the photo of the tigrinus, is the common name for it a zebra shovelnose? I only ask as this is one of the catfish on my bf's list to get one day?


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

That is an L142 (not L85) Snowball Pleco or Big White Spot, not a gold nugget. They look very close to one another, I have one of them myself along with an L177 Yellow Seam Gold Nugget. Looks like your a pleco collector as well. Nice pics.
:thumb:


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

You are right. I thought it was a L142 as well. But the LFS where the fish was from swear up and down that it is a L85...


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a L42 Magnum/Mango Pleco, L142 Big White Spot, L66 King Tiger, Albino Bristle-nose Male, and a L177 Yellow Seam Gold Nugget. I like the L142 the best, he is the largest and potentially will be the largest. LFS, try to make everything sound unique, they are so funny.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

L47 mango will grow bigger than the L142.

I have and had too many plecos to list


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

wow


----------



## blinkytom (May 11, 2003)

Nice photos charles. Just thought I'd chime in to give you a name for the Coral Red Pencils, Nannostomus mortenthaleri. My fish are still quite young and have little red colouration but even the dark black stripes make them look very striking.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank you . Tom.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful pics, but ok I don't want to sound ignorant here but what is all this L142 and stuff? Does each species have a L# or something?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great photos as always :thumb: im a big pleco fan myself 8)


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Addesyn said:


> Beautiful pics, but ok I don't want to sound ignorant here but what is all this L142 and stuff? Does each species have a L# or something?


L# to ID pleco.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Absolutely STUNNING fish and pics there Charles. =D> :thumb:


----------

